# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Kleuren/hypnotherapie

## Tess71

Hallo,

Zijn er mensen die ervaring hebben met kleuren/hypnotherapie.

Graag hoor ik jullie ervaring positief of negatief!

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Zou je misschien wat meer kunnen vertellen over deze therapie?
Misschien handig voor de toekomstige gebruikers.
Heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, en kon eigenlijk ook geen duidelijke uitleg vinden op internet over deze therapie voor medeleden.
En heb jij deze therapie al gehad nu? (zie dat deze post van vorige maand is)

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tess71

Beste Silvia,

Ik weet er het fijne nog niet van, vandaar mijn vraag :Wink: 

Kleurentherapie schijnt onder andere te zijn dat je een kastje op je lichaam draagt waardoor je pulsen krijgt en dat is weer goed voor je bloedstroom en blokkades.
Het is geen Tens apparaat.

Hypnotherapie dan ga je onder begeleiding van een therapeut in een lichte trans en van daar uit worden er vragen gesteld om een beter inzicht te krijgen op de situatie waar men in verkeerd.

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Klinkt interessant, jammer dat er nog geen leden zijn die gereageerd hebben.
Ik was zelf al op internet aan het snuffelen, en zelfs daar geen enkele goede uitleg te vinden. 
Had hier zelf trouwens ook nog nooit van gehoord.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Sylvia,

Mijn moeder heeft binnenkort een afspraak met een hypno/psychotherapeut, zij heeft veel onverwerkte emoties/ervaringen opgedaan door de jaren heen, en omdat zij lichamelijk ook al niet zo gezond is, zijn we hier mee aan de slag gegaan.
Hopelijk brengt dit wat meer licht en lucht op de situatie..
Zodra zij geweest is schrijf ik haar ervaring hier op het forum.

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Is goed, ben benieuwd!


Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Sylvia,

Het kan even duren voordat ik hier meer informatie schrijf, mijn moeder staat op een wachtlijst voor een hypno/psychotherapeut een maand of 2/3 kan het duren.
maar zodra zij een paar keer geweest is doe ik hier verslag :Smile:  het word denk ik wel 2010!

Groetjes,
Tess

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tess,

Zoo, ze hebben best een lange wachttijd, maar geen probleem we hebben geduld!  :Smile: 
Alvast succes met je moeder, 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7B3ffb4b1b-...e5a92e29a95%7D info over hypnotherapie en http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7Ba93a4e3b-...2bedaaec073%7D info over kleurentherapie... kon geen link vinden die beide in 1 therapie bijeen brengt, maar misschien helpt dit verduidelijkend?

Ik ben in elk geval benieuwd en ik hoop dat deze therapie(en) help(en)t!

Liefs

----------


## Tess71

bedankt Sylvia, en jij ook Luuss voor je bijdrage  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Tess,
Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe de ervaring van je moeder is?
Hopelijk heeft ze er wat aan (gehad)!
Liefs Luuss

----------

